# So kann das aussehen...



## Martina H. (19. Mai 2010)

... wenn die Kids Spass am Fahren haben 


Grüße

M.


----------



## JackOeder (19. Mai 2010)

Tolles Video - weiter so!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (21. Mai 2010)

Der Kleine fuhr echt gut.
Mir fiel aber wieder ein warum ich keine 29er mag.


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Mai 2010)

Die ersten Bergauffahrten (00:18 - 00:28) würde er besser bewältigen können wen er mit dem Hintern vom Sattel kommt und im stehen fährt. 

Sonst ganz nett. hoffentlich hat er sich nicht wehgetan. (00:48)


----------



## Martina H. (21. Mai 2010)

> Mir fiel aber wieder ein warum ich keine 29er mag




hhmmmm..., ist kein 29er.



> hoffentlich hat er sich nicht wehgetan.



Nö, ist nur umgefallen 




> Die ersten Bergauffahrten...



Das Problem ist, dass er beim Aufstehen gar kein Gewicht mehr auf dem Hinterrad hat und das dann durchrutscht... er wiegt halt nichts.

So kommt er besser klar: Auf dem Sattel bleiben und Körper nach vorne legen, dann bleibt genug Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad. Mit dieser Technik fährt er inzwischen Steigungen von bis zu 20 % - ich bin schon fast neidisch 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Renato (22. Mai 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> hhmmmm..., ist kein 29er.




Das weiß ich doch.
Aber von den Proporzionen her sieht es ähnlich aus.


----------



## Deleted 163458 (22. Mai 2010)

Weltklasse. Sieht schon richtig gut aus. Weiter so!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Mai 2010)

stimmt , von den proportionen sieht es tatsächlich wie diese schrecklichen 29er aus ...brrrr
aber super gefahren , der kleine mann !!!


----------



## rhrein (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
Super Video, mein Sohn Jost (8 Jahre) möchte gerne wissen was für eine Federgabel du fährst und wie alt du bist.


----------



## player599 (23. Mai 2010)

ich wünschte ich würde so unterschtützt werden bin jetzt 14 und hab vor nem halben jahr mein erstes richtiges rad bekommen.. das heißt nich bekommen, sondern die erlaubnis bekommen es mitm taschengeld zu kaufen, wofür ich noch hart arbeiten muss so werden profis geboren!!!


----------



## Renato (23. Mai 2010)

player599 schrieb:


> ich wünschte ich würde so unterschtützt werden bin jetzt 14 und hab vor nem halben jahr mein erstes richtiges rad bekommen.. das heißt nich bekommen, sondern die erlaubnis bekommen es mitm taschengeld zu kaufen, wofür ich noch hart arbeiten muss so werden profis geboren!!!





Recht so. Dann wirst du es auch zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2010)

@rhein:

Hallo Jost, unser Sohn fährt die Reba Race mit 100 mm Federweg. Die spricht eigentlich sehr schön an, obwohl er mit seinen 10 Jahren nur 30 Kilo wiegt. Man kann sie mit den 2 Luftkammern sehr gut auch für Leichtgewichte abstimmen. Detailbilder sind im Album 

@player599:

... das Rad hat er auch zum großen Teil selbst bezahlt und sich das Geld zusammengespart. Er wollte ein gutes Rad und musste seinen Teil eben dazu beitragen. Sicher haben wir auch "gesponsert" (wir haben halt eine Fahrradmacke) aber einfach nur so nebenbei geht das auch nicht. Da wird sich zu Weihnachten oder zum Geburtstag dann auch schonmal ein Fahradteil und kein Playstation Spiel gewünscht 

... und er spart schon für sein nächstes... 

Grüße

M.


----------



## Martina H. (9. Mai 2011)

... so, ich kram das mal wieder vor:

Nachdem er ja bereits auf das "Neue" gespart hat, sich den Rahmen selber gekauft hat, hier mal ein paar Bilder was er inzwischen alles mit dem Bike anstellt:












... und gestern dann das:


da wollten wir hin:






Unterwegs (da waren wir schon am schieben  )





...einsam und allein...





... und das (verdiente) Siegerfoto:






... er ist nicht alles gefahren - aber weit mehr als wir (stolz ich bin  )

Ich bin immer am überlegen, wo wir Bilder von unseren Kindern einstellen -  es gibt CUBE Bikes - , Canyon Bikes - , Ladies --- im Einsatz, nur nicht Kids im Einsatz 

Vielleicht können wir ja hier die Bilder von "Kids mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz" posten???!!!


Gibt ja bestimmt mehr Eltern, die Stolz auf ihre Kinder sind, oder?


----------



## Dantethr (22. Mai 2011)

> Vielleicht können wir ja hier die Bilder von "Kids mit ihren Bikes im Einsatz" posten???!!!
> 
> 
> Gibt ja bestimmt mehr Eltern, die Stolz auf ihre Kinder sind, oder?



Prima Idee

Hast du schon das Thema erstellt?

LG


----------



## Martina H. (22. Mai 2011)

... ich dachte einfach, wir nehmen diesen


----------



## Dantethr (23. Mai 2011)

Mein Sohn im Mai an der Mäusefalle im Harz.
Selbst von Bad Harzburg hoch gefahren und runter mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Dantethr (23. Mai 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh, dass Bild war zu groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2011)

... so ist es besser 

Schaut doch gut aus - richtig professionell der Junior

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: wenn er schon mit dem ganzen Schonergeraffel fährt, besorg ihm doch noch ein paar Langfingerhandschuhe - im Falle eines Falles müssen dann die Fingerkuppen nicht leiden


----------



## zaskar76 (24. Mai 2011)

In die Bar-Ends gehören schnellstens Endstopfen rein!


----------



## Dantethr (24. Mai 2011)

> wenn er schon mit dem ganzen Schinergeraffel fährt


Er ist erst 7Jahre und ich möchte nicht, dass er durch eine schwere Verletzung den Mut verliert.
Handschuh und Bikehose folgen noch


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2011)

... ist ja auch richtig - sollte jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint sein...


----------



## Dantethr (24. Mai 2011)

Welchen Rahmen hat dein Sohn jetzt?

War das alte Rad ein 24er Kid von Cube?

Welche Strecke kannst du mir denn im Harz für meinen Sohn empfehlen? 

Beim letzten mal haben wir 25km und 340hm abgerissen, wobei ich das im Uphill schon recht viel fand. Haben bei unserer Tour aber auch Pausen gemacht oder im Bach einen Staudamm gebaut.

Er fragt ständig wann wir wieder in den Harz fahren!

Dieses WE will er aber erstmalig Wasserski fahren...


----------



## Dantethr (24. Mai 2011)

...auf seinem Felt-BMX


----------



## Martina H. (24. Mai 2011)

Das jetzige ist ein Concept Cycle, guckst Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=496893&highlight=aufbauthread

Davor ein Cube Reaction in 14 Zoll und davor ein Cube Kid 240

Viele Pausen sind wichtig bei den Kids - man muss einfach anders planen und komplett umdenken, aber dann macht es auch allen Spass.

Mit den Strecken: lass mich mal überlegen, ich meld' mich per PM


----------



## mäxx__ (26. Mai 2011)

sehr schönes Foto, da wird er hoffentlich auch in 30 Jahren noch seine Freude dran haben.
Cooler Bub und ebensolcher Papa!!







Dantethr schrieb:


> ...auf seinem Felt-BMX


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Mai 2011)

Bis er sich auf die Zunge beisst . . . das ist kein 20", oder täuscht das ??


----------



## Dantethr (26. Mai 2011)

Nein,
dass ist ein 16er Felt BMX. Für die Rampen und die Dirt-Strecke ist das besser als das 20er Cube. Sein Kumpel hat auch das Felt, so können sie zusammen den ganzen Nachmittag üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (7. September 2011)

Harz-Tour mit den Kids am letzten So.


----------



## Dantethr (7. September 2011)




----------



## Dantethr (7. September 2011)




----------



## walo (9. September 2011)

tolle action hier...
junior mit seinem jumper:


----------



## schoeppi (15. September 2011)

Das ist ja der Hammer, Suuuper Bilder!!! 

Hab auch was beizusteuern:







Meiner ist der zweite von links, mit dem Shimano-Trikot.
War beim Rennen in Bauschheim im Rahmen der Rhein-Main Stadtmeisterschaften. Altersklasse U9.
Konnte er gewinnen, wie auch eine Woche zuvor in Mainz.
Gab sogar Siegprämie!


----------



## Martina H. (15. September 2011)

...auch mal wieder was vom Junior:


----------



## Dantethr (18. September 2011)

Hi Martina, hat dein Sohn jetzt noch ein Dirtbike?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. September 2011)

Hi Martina H.


Sieht bei deinem Sohn und auch beim Sohn vom "Danthetr" schon richtig professionell aus. 

Genau Langfingerhandschuhe fände ich auch sehr sinnvoll.  Weil man sich bei nem Sturz doch recht oft mit den Fingern/ Händen "abfängt". 

Bei den Kidscupraces hier in der Gegend haben auch viele Kids Langfingerhandschuhe an. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Martina H. schrieb:


> ... so ist es besser
> 
> Schaut doch gut aus - richtig professionell der Junior
> 
> Kleiner Tipp am Rande: wenn er schon mit dem ganzen Schonergeraffel fährt, besorg ihm doch noch ein paar Langfingerhandschuhe - im Falle eines Falles müssen dann die Fingerkuppen nicht leiden


----------



## Martina H. (19. September 2011)

@Danthetr: Jep, war ein Superschnapper  
sind die Harzbilder Torfhaus/Oderbrück/Achtermann?


@Schwarzwa.dbiker: Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (19. September 2011)

Hi,
sind vom Torfhaus über den Märchenweg zum Oderteich, den dann umrundet, von dort hoch Ri. Oderbrück, weiter zum "Dreieckiger Pfahl" und Downhill Kaiserweg und die "Trail-Autobahn" bis zum Parkplatz Krodobad.
25,5km mächtig Spaß mit den Kids
Das 20er wird langsam zu klein und ein 24er steht im Nov. an


----------



## Ribiker (2. Oktober 2011)

Bike Parcours Oberkirch Haslach heute !


----------



## Martina H. (4. Oktober 2011)




----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Thread
Und hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder von meinem Sohn & mir von vorletzter Woche
Und allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit ihrem Nachwuchs
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## Y_G (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke, you made my day!

Das war bestimmt ein cooler Tag für Beide. Ich hab grad so ein Bock einfach das Büro abzuschliessen und meinen Kleinen zum Biken aus dem Kindergarten zu holen  geht nur leider nicht


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Oktober 2011)

@Y_G
Immer wieder klasse, solche Kommentare zu lesenund dir auch viel Spaß mit deinem Nachwuchs
Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi, habe dieses 24er bestellt: http://www.merida-bikes.com/de_de/bike/2012/67/Kids/DAKAR+TEAM-D


----------



## Ribiker (15. Oktober 2011)

Heute Tour zur Burg Windeck !


----------



## Dantethr (16. Oktober 2011)

schön


----------



## Kannnix66 (11. November 2011)

Noch ein Bild vom Junior


----------



## svenundjenny (17. November 2011)

Geiler Thread 






Das Bild stammt aus dem Sommer, da war er noch 6.


----------



## svenundjenny (17. November 2011)

Und dazu das Video:


----------



## Dantethr (20. November 2011)




----------



## schoeppi (21. November 2011)

Im Ziel:


----------



## WilliWildsau (21. November 2011)

Klasse Eindrücke


----------



## Kannnix66 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mal in unseren Urlaubsfotos gestöbert und noch dieses hier gefunden. Mein Sohn beim Extremmountainbiking . Ich will schonwieder Sommer .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shelmut (30. Dezember 2011)

7.5 Jahre alt... fight !!!


----------



## Dantethr (1. März 2012)

Das neue Bike für den Junior!!


----------



## Dantethr (1. März 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1070131


----------



## schoeppi (1. März 2012)

Für 24 Zoll Kids-Bike ist das schon ganz grosses Kino, mein lieber Mann!

Wie alt ist der Junior?


----------



## Dantethr (1. März 2012)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Für 24 Zoll Kids-Bike ist das schon ganz grosses Kino, mein lieber Mann!
> 
> Wie alt ist der Junior?



Danke, es ist das Dakar Team-D für meinen 8 Jahre alten Sohn.
Sa. geht es zur ersten Ausfahrt ins Gelände)


----------



## Dantethr (2. März 2012)




----------



## Dantethr (2. März 2012)




----------



## schoeppi (2. März 2012)

Meiner ist jetzt auch 8, seit ein paar Tagen.

Das Christkind hat ein Radon ZR7 Race gebracht, mit 16Zoll Rahmen.
Das erste "richtige" MTB.

Noch ist die Stütze fast ganz drin, aber das ändert sich ja schneller als man gucken kann.

In der letzten Saison war er mit einem Dakar 624 Sus unterwegs aus dem er fast schon wieder rausgewachsen ist.
Hergeben will er es aber noch nicht.

Er brennt natürlich auch auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Teil.
Leider haben wir aber hier noch immer viel zuviel Matsch.
Aber der Frühling kommt ja.

Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## Ribiker (25. März 2012)

Heute Tour über Kutzenstein nach Oberkirch zum Bike Parcour mit meiner Tochter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kannnix66 (25. März 2012)

Sohnemann auf M E I N E M neuen Spielzeug.


----------



## Y_G (25. März 2012)

coole Socke


----------



## Martina H. (2. April 2012)

coole Socke, die 2.


----------



## An der Alb (3. April 2012)




----------



## switcher (3. April 2012)

So macht Nachwuchsarbeit Spass


----------



## An der Alb (3. April 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 227872
> 
> So macht Nachwuchsarbeit Spass



Das ist doch richtig cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. April 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 227872
> 
> So macht Nachwuchsarbeit Spass



Hi switcher


Des sieht cool aus.  Wo ist das aufgenommen ? 


Ostergrüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## switcher (8. April 2012)

Das war vergangenen August im Bikepark in Livigno. Die Süsse ist damals  9 gewesen und lässt es echt gut laufen. Sie ist inzwischen ein echter Bike Buddy; zelten , grillen, Bikeparks shredden. Diesen Sommer geht`s u.a. nach Whistler, wenn wir daheim sind nehmen wir meist Lac Blanc.


----------



## basti138 (8. April 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


>



Alter Schalter
Die Bremsgriffe würde ich etwas nach oben drehen, oder ist das Absicht so


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (8. April 2012)

switcher schrieb:


> Das war vergangenen August im Bikepark in Livigno. Die Süsse ist damals  9 gewesen und lässt es echt gut laufen. Sie ist inzwischen ein echter Bike Buddy; zelten , grillen, Bikeparks shredden. Diesen Sommer geht`s u.a. nach Whistler, wenn wir daheim sind nehmen wir meist Lac Blanc.



Hui des klingt ja richtig gut.  

In der Gegend um den Lac Blanc habe ich auch schon Touren gemacht.

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. April 2012)

Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wieviel Spaß unsere Kinder am radfahren haben Aber warum soll es ihnen anders gehen, als uns Hier ein paar Eindrücke von meinem Sohn und seinem neuen MTB und von seinem Besuch in der Kletterhalle!
Gruß Jens!


----------



## Dantethr (20. April 2012)

Ich bin auch Fan


----------



## WilliWildsau (20. April 2012)

Sind wir nicht alle die größten Fans unserer Kinder
Wir können alle sehr stolz auf sie sein und wenn sie so weiter machen, dann mache ich mir um unsere Zukunft weniger Gedanken
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## TopAs2 (23. April 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


>



Und ? Noch immer zufrieden ? Stimmte das Gewicht von der Merida - Homepage ? Ich möchte das Rad auch für meinen Sohn bestellen ... (135cm groß).


----------



## Dantethr (23. April 2012)

TopAs2 schrieb:


> Und ? Noch immer zufrieden ? Stimmte das Gewicht von der Merida - Homepage ? Ich möchte das Rad auch für meinen Sohn bestellen ... (135cm groß).



Ja, wir sind sehr zufrieden. Nach 200km war die Gabel eingefahren und funktioniert jetzt auch mit den Drücken in der beiliegenden Tabelle. Sie funktioniert auf jeden Fall besser als die anderen Kindergabeln an 24er Bikes( habe 2 Vergleiche). Gewicht stimmt und selbst die Reifen und Schläuche musste ich nicht tauschen. Lenker ist schön breit und Bremse funkionieren gut. Pedale müssen noch gegen welche mit mehr Gripp getauscht werden.
Wer hat einen Tipp?

Habe eine Jeantex-Regenjacke für 15 von Rose geschossen
Knieprotektoren von IXS passen in xs gut, O'Neal fallen leider etwas zu breit aus.
LG


----------



## WilliWildsau (11. Juni 2012)

Neue Kamera ausprobiert






Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerDad (20. Juni 2012)

mal was nerviges


----------



## basti138 (20. Juni 2012)

Hehe, wead scho
Musik is mal voll Cool


----------



## Y_G (21. Juni 2012)

@BD: noe war nicht nervig - mir hat es Spass gemacht


----------



## BikerDad (21. Juni 2012)

die Musik ist ja nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich find sie echt klasse, schön wenns gefällt, dass war mein 1. selbst zusammengeschnittenes Video. 

Grüße Dirk


----------



## WilliWildsau (22. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es auch gut und bei den Videos zählt bei mir eigentlich nur, dass ich selber nachher mit dem Ergebniss zufrieden bin und mit jedem Video steigt der Anspruch Wichtig ist doch, dass ihr beide Spaß hattet und wenn ihr diesen noch in bewegten Bildern festgehalten habt, umso besser
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## wintermute (27. Juni 2012)

hm...

ich kann nicht widerstehen... ;-)

Hier meine 2 Racker. Der Grosse (6J) auf einem Cycletech Moskito und der Kleine (4J) auf dem "Forumsrad" einem islabike cnoc14
(achso, die saettel sind wegen der "Rampengurkerei" ganz unten)

gruss


----------



## Dantethr (27. Juni 2012)

Schöne Bilder und den Brustpanzer finde ich auch


----------



## wintermute (28. Juni 2012)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und den Brustpanzer finde ich auch



hehe, danke ;-)

Den Panzer hat sich der Kleine vom grossen Bruder "geklaut" dem er langsam zu klein wird.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## schoeppi (28. Juni 2012)

Renneinsatz in Wiesbaden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einundeins (4. Juli 2012)

Schöne Räder, die da so fahren. Nach einem Speci Hotrock in 12" und Puky in 16" baue ich jetzt ein Cube 200 auf - allerdings in leicht. Die Originalausstattung ist leider steinschwer. 970g für die Kurbel.


----------



## schoeppi (5. Juli 2012)

Das ist noch U9, da gehts noch.

Beim Hessencup in Rosbach hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen als ich gesehen habe was 
die U11er so an den Start gebracht haben.

Was darfs sein?
Carbonrahmen,XTR oder XX-Gruppen, Magura Durin SL oder DT Swiss XRC Carbon Gabeln?
Alles da. Und nicht nur einer, fast jeder ist so ausgestattet.


----------



## motivator (6. Juli 2012)

Sohnemann ist jetzt 5,5 Jahre und versucht sich an den ersten Sprüngen 

und noch ein Bild


----------



## tripletschiee (6. Juli 2012)

motivator schrieb:


> Sohnemann ist jetzt 5,5 Jahre und versucht sich an den ersten Sprüngen



Respekt!


----------



## Dantethr (23. August 2012)

Braunlage heute, 8 Jahre der Mann





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Dantethr (23. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (23. August 2012)

cooles Bild

Er ist hoffentlich nicht am Bike vom Fotografen haengengeblieben. ;-)


----------



## Dantethr (24. August 2012)

Neinð, aber das nÃ¤chste Foto mache ich ohne mein Bike im Hintergrund.


----------



## Kannnix66 (24. August 2012)

@ Dantethr

Na endlich ist das alte Safetyjacket wieder im Einsatz. 
Das Neue wird nächste Woche getestet.


----------



## Dantethr (24. August 2012)

Test aber mit Fotoð


----------



## herbert2010 (27. August 2012)

hallo

da gibts ja nen thread für die kids auch 

hir mal ein video von unsern mtb urlaub in salzburg diesen sommer.

und er fährt nicht nur mtb sondern er ist auch gerne kameramann .

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYLpwcBNtGk&feature=share"]Achberg-Runde (Aschauer Sattel)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

lg herbert


----------



## Kannnix66 (30. August 2012)

Hier die Testphotos vom neuen Safetyjacket meines Sohnes.
Man kann es allerdings nicht sehen.


----------



## effx (30. August 2012)

Wird so langsam:





2,5 Jahre, Pumptrack-Tester...


----------



## Dantethr (30. August 2012)

ð Der Helm ist fett


----------



## Martina H. (1. November 2012)

... so, mit diesem Foto verabschieden wir uns aus diesem Thread - ich denke, dass unser Junior dem Thema "entwachsen" ist 

Schön ist es, die Fotos der Kids anzusehen - wie sie sich weiterentwickeln und Spass am Biken haben - würde mich freuen, wenn der Thread weiterlebt


----------



## walo (28. Dezember 2012)

unserer ist dem thread noch nicht entwachsen. am 21sten ist er fünf geworden. heut ein wenig im skatepark (sorry für die quali)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

